# Crazy idea



## Daniel (20/10/16)

I'm fairly active in the knife community as well and we have a thing where we have a pass around knife..... 

So the idea is, if there is a really nice knife but not everyone can afford it a good Samaritan buys it and it basically becomes a pass around. This helps potential buyers to get a good feel for the knife and make up their mind to buy it or not. 

Same can be applied to attys I think? Yes sure you have the risk of the next guy not wanting to part with it but this way the folks can try out that new hyped atty without spending the Tom. 

Just a thought 
...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/10/16)

I like the idea.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch (20/10/16)

Good idea. You can call it "Infinite PIF"


----------



## Huffapuff (20/10/16)

I like your thinking.


----------



## Deckie (20/10/16)

That's a very good idea


----------



## Boktiet (20/10/16)

Good idea. It's a great way to also get various reviews on the forum for future buyers.


----------



## boxerulez (20/10/16)

Problem is new atties come so quick by the time dude 3 gets it there is a new one on the market.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (20/10/16)

It's a give and take I think if vendors are up for it can be a really good community initiative


----------



## Anneries (20/10/16)

In the "safety razor" world they call it a pass along box. You sign up and a box with various goodies gets passed along. You can take something out and replace it with something of the same or higher value. Or you can sample a flavor etc. 
Or like you said test a mod/atty and pass it along.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (20/10/16)

@Anneries that is a great idea if a certain atty goes well with a certain juice and even a certain build the knowledge can be passed on... I would keep it to attys though maybe pass on a fresh build with a note of a good juice that goes with it. Remember we need to get the average guy/girl off the generic vaping train and onto the flavor speed train

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (20/10/16)

I quite like the idea, the main concern is someone getting it and then disappearing with it.
@shaunnadan tried to (or perhaps he did) start like a pass around DIY juice box or something of that sort.

So how do we go about getting this done properly to try make it as safe and as structured as possible?


----------



## Daniel (20/10/16)

Now we getting into it! My suggestion is vendors get on the bandwagon have a little give away with the premise to promote the PTA or 'Pass The Atty' winner then passes it on to another and so the PTA starts....


----------



## Daniel (20/10/16)

Also maybe a nomination system so like a poll with a few standing members getting nominated newbies of course and the ancients like uncle @Rob Fisher and @Andre & @Silver approves and the PTA starts


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

We had a sample box that did the rounds for some time. It was managed by a special and very dedicated member.

Problem in the end was that it took a heck of a lot of time and effort to manage - and often the box would get stuck with a person and not move. That person would go on holiday and be out of touch for a while. To manage and co-ordinate it was not easy at all.

It was discontinued.


----------



## Daniel (20/10/16)

No offense but I used the word 'ancients' if anyone watches the Series 'The Strain' they'd understand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (20/10/16)

@Silver thank you for the honest input. I think the idea I have here is only hardware specifically new attys and the community will drive it so those who sign up know the rules max two weeks and then PTA


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

Daniel said:


> @Silver thank you for the honest input. I think the idea I have here is only hardware specifically new attys and the community will drive it so those who sign up know the rules max two weeks and then PTA



Thanks @Daniel, I hear you.

Just for the record, those who signed up for the previous sample box also "knew the rules". The rules were clearly laid out too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (20/10/16)

Ok well @Silver thanks for bursting my bubble  let's see where this goes


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Ok well @Silver thanks for bursting my bubble  let's see where this goes



Not bursting your bubble at all @Daniel - just trying to help out
It is a good idea to get more people to easily try out new gear and hear their views!
Just offering what has happened in the past in case it can help


----------



## blujeenz (20/10/16)

Perhaps track a PTA via the forum.
Start a new thread with whatever atty you have available and whoever responds and receives would be noted.
That way it would be easy to see at a glance with which member the PTA presently is.
Possibly keep the PTA local so that it can be passed hand to hand.


----------



## RichJB (20/10/16)

Logistics is always the problem with these initiatives. We had a similar idea for a DIY juice PIF initiative and in theory it's great. I will happily give up 20% of my DIY juice supplies to make free juices for vapers who are less well off. And not rubbish juices that I can't vape, top tried and trusted recipes. But when I have to get in my car and drive 20km to drop a juice off, or pay a courier, it becomes a PITA. Vapers are spread far and wide, there is just no easy way around that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (20/10/16)

Area initiatives would be preferable so Gauteng guys would start a PTA etc. And yes keep it on forum so there's no wishy washy guys can maybe implementent a minimum post count or something. I'm just spit balling guys if it's a kak idea so be it....


----------



## Strontium (20/10/16)

That diy juice idea is great, there's been many times I hear of a recipe but as I'm brand new to diy I hardly have any concentrates and then the debate in my head starts, should I go buy a whole bunch of concentrates and maybe I don't like the juice etc etc, at least once you've tasted it you know then if it's something you will enjoy and don't mind buying a bunch of new flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (20/10/16)

@Strontium don't want to complicate things think the PTA should stay true if the next guy decides to PIF with a DIY or coil build great but to me it's all about keeping it simple....


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

Strontium said:


> That diy juice idea is great, there's been many times I hear of a recipe but as I'm brand new to diy I hardly have any concentrates and then the debate in my head starts, should I go buy a whole bunch of concentrates and maybe I don't like the juice etc etc, at least once you've tasted it you know then if it's something you will enjoy and don't mind buying a bunch of new flavours.



@Strontium - you are right
What might work is for the DIYers to bring their creations to Vape Meets and we set up a DIY table where people can taste the juices. Each has a name with the recipe on the forum, so you can try them all and just write down the ones you like and then go to the forum to find the recipe.

Small diversion from the OP (apologies @Daniel) but slipped that in here in case I forget. @shaunnadan , what you think?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (21/10/16)

Daniel said:


> I'm fairly active in the knife community as well and we have a thing where we have a pass around knife.....
> 
> So the idea is, if there is a really nice knife but not everyone can afford it a good Samaritan buys it and it basically becomes a pass around. This helps potential buyers to get a good feel for the knife and make up their mind to buy it or not.
> 
> ...


I think it is a great idea. I would be inclined to donate say an atty or two except I live in the States( and with the for lack of a better explanation) the unusual postal taxes and duties in S.A. (I tried to PIF an ego starter kit and the fees were 80 dollars) would make it unfeasible ,unfortunately.Too bad as I'd like to participate in a program like this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Boktiet (21/10/16)

One way of managing this might be like a car rental (if vendors can get involved). The user pays a deposit and uses the atty. Upon return the deposit is returned and the next user can pick it up etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (21/10/16)

Silver said:


> @Strontium - you are right
> What might work is for the DIYers to bring their creations to Vape Meets and we set up a DIY table where people can taste the juices. Each has a name with the recipe on the forum, so you can try them all and just write down the ones you like and then go to the forum to find the recipe.
> 
> Small diversion from the OP (apologies @Daniel) but slipped that in here in case I forget. @shaunnadan , what you think?



We can definitely consider the DIY table . I have some ideas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/10/16)

How about this, each area has dedicated shops for tank testing..

When a new tank comes out and the hype is all there and people would like to try it out. Shops can have say a tank day in parts around the country. This could also be paired with a shop launch or a juice launch.

This way the tank stays at the shop and people get to try it out, this will minimize the admin of tracking the tank from person to person. Afterwards the tank could be piffed in a lucky draw or auctioned off 

Just my 2c

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (21/10/16)

@Sickboy77 your idea is a sound and reasonable one at that but you need to understand that in order to test a tank properly a guy needs to spend time with it, trying different builds, juice etc, so at least a week is needed.


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/10/16)

@Deckie I understand what you saying, think about it this way. If someone would like to try a tank for say a week and there are 30 people wanting the same. This means person number 30 will be waiting close to 6 months to try a tank out... by the time the 3rd person has tried the tank., another 2 or more tanks have come out and the process needs to start again. But, then say member 10 gets this one first, it will become a mad headache to track all the tanks. I agree with @Silver that the admin and dedication would be insane and very time consuming for a process of this size.

Don't get me wrong, I would love to have something like this happen, but managing it and making sure the tank does it's rounds is gonna be nuts.

Thus my idea I posted, think it's a way to maybe get the process started and work from there and see how it goes. Most of the time, one wants to see and feel a tank and vape on it for a little while before making a purchase. What most of us do now, is watch reviews and make our own decision from there and at times we are not happy with a tank and then try sell it to get something else. Being able to test a tank even for a little bit, I think would help make one's decision a lot easier.


----------



## Deckie (21/10/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> @Deckie I understand what you saying, think about it this way. If someone would like to try a tank for say a week and there are 30 people wanting the same. This means person number 30 will be waiting close to 6 months to try a tank out... by the time the 3rd person has tried the tank., another 2 or more tanks have come out and the process needs to start again. But, then say member 10 gets this one first, it will become a mad headache to track all the tanks. I agree with @Sickboy77
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I would love to have something like this happen, but managing it and making sure the tank does it's rounds is gonna be nuts.
> 
> Thus my idea I posted, think it's a way to maybe get the process started and work from there and see how it goes. Most of the time, one wants to see and feel a tank and vape on it for a little while before making a purchase. What most of us do now, is watch reviews and make our own decision from there and at times we are not happy with a tank and then try sell it to get something else. Being able to test a tank even for a little bit, I think would help make one's decision a lot easier.



It will without a doubt be a nightmare @Sickboy77 . My feeling is a such a scheme should have a limited amount of people, say 6 or so, possibly 10. If more should be interested then a second group should be formed. I was basing my thoughts upon @Daniel 's OP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/10/16)

I other words, make a list of people interested and do a lucky draw to see who makes the cut


----------



## Deckie (21/10/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I other words, make a list of people interested and do a lucky draw to see who makes the cut


Exactly base it on track record on the forum & when one decides to join such a group, you must seriously understand the commitment you've signed up for - other chaps are relying on you to bring your part. If a guy messes things up for others, he is out on any later such initiatives


----------



## Deckie (21/10/16)

The smaller the group the easier it is to track & manage the system & vendors don't necessarily need to get involved unless they want to.


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/10/16)

Deckie said:


> The smaller the group the easier it is to track & manage the system & vendors don't necessarily need to get involved unless they want to.


----------



## Scissorhands (21/10/16)

Awesome concept,

Everyone has made valid contribution, personally i think it gets tricky when something goes wrong, eg. Striped post, broken glass, misplaced . . . It would be logical for the person to replace the item but i can see the community pointing fingers at previous users and that gets nasty. I think this concept would work better in groups of 5 - 10 where everyone knows each other on some personal level within a agreed location, draw names from a hat , thats will be the order of buyers for new atties , just my opinion of course

Reactions: Like 2


----------

